# Butler Swap Report



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)

Another fun swap! Many guests arrive at the hotel Saturday evening, which affords plenty of time for fellowship in the bar/restaurant. I was setting up in the ballroom at 5:30 am and the show was in full swing by 8 am.  There was a nice variety of merchandise. I picked up some cool accessories for my collection, and sold 6 of 9 bikes that I brought.  The weather didn't seem to be much of a factor.
Many thanks to Jeff Rapp and his family for hosting the show!!!  Thank you. Howard.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 19, 2020)

Caddy and I enjoyed ourselves thoroughly!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Barto (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing your photos....I'm up in Ct., wish I was able to make this....looked like a bunch of great stuff.  Love the Rollfast Sign!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Great pics Howard--almost like I was there but I'm not broke! V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the pictures! Looks like a good swap


----------



## Nashman (Jan 19, 2020)

Good man. Great pics. Thanks!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like an awesome swap meet. Thanks for sharing your pictures. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a great turn out Hope to be there next year.


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like a great show. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## kingsting (Jan 20, 2020)

What a great time! Glad to see my ugly mug didn't make it into any of the photos above. I think the miserable weather might have hurt the walk-ins but the vendors were there in full force (I didn't see any empty tables). I bought some smalls and a bike and sold a few items. Good seeing everybody again for sure! This is one of those shows that breaks up the winter lull and it's always fun.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks to all for posting. Better than a therapist to help get me through the winter !


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 20, 2020)

thank you for posting          something for everyone !!


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 20, 2020)

Great looking event. Nice pics. Sorry we missed it.


----------



## stezell (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for all of the great pictures Howard.
Sean


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 22, 2020)

What was the story on that cross frame HTS look complete


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 23, 2020)

Looked like a great time with lots of nice bikes and parts 
Bob


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jan 28, 2020)

Boy what a treat to view those bicycles and peoples to BOOT...tanks.......so far away...missin' iron ranch......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone catch the price on the Rollfast sign?


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 29, 2020)

Does the same group do anything later in the year?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hobo Bill said:


> Boy what a treat to view those bicycles and peoples to BOOT...tanks.......so far away...missin' iron ranch......
> 
> View attachment 1131167



So glad I was able to make it to what ended up being the last IR. I can't remember having a better time doing anything! Camping, beer & bikes with some great buds. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 29, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> What was the story on that cross frame HTS look complete




Lawrence Behery has that, unknown likely English- said he planned to bring it to Copake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

